# Broadband in Christchurch



## epicgb (Aug 8, 2012)

Just wondered what the Fibre Optic Broadband situation was like in Christchurch? Cant seem to
Find any decent info on the internet


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

epicgb said:


> Just wondered what the Fibre Optic Broadband situation was like in Christchurch? Cant seem to
> Find any decent info on the internet


Hopefully they'll remember to build in a good network when they rebuild the city. 
Unfortunately NZ broadband isn't as fast or as cheap as the UK


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

Gerry Brownlee says he wants Christhcurch to be the best little city in the world, it would have to go some to beat those in the USA. 

Though he also said "To be blunt about it, New Zealand has something of a record of doing things a bit half-arsed." so I'll believe it when I see it and won't be holding my breath for anything fancy. Christchurch rebuild won't be 'half-arsed' - Brownlee - Story - Politics - 3 News




http://www.3news.co.nz/Christchurch...7/articleID/267500/Default.aspx#ixzz257sTgcPn


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^ thanks - my early morning laugh. he _almost_ sounds like an honest politician!

done properly it's an opportunity to do everything properly in terms of services to houses. Here's hoping.
***
If you ever meet an 'old-Wellingtonian' talk to them about the tunnel mentioned in that article. It's at the end of State Highway 1, the main motorway in/out of Wellington; as I understand it the budget wasn't enough at the time (late 70s) - was originally to be two three-lane tunnels one in, one out, but a half-arsed job indeed, ended with one tunnel using lane in and two lanes out. Naturally this has some impact (understatement) on traffic flow!


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

I was more amused by someone the size of Gerry Brownlee talking about doing things half ******, it conjured up some unfortunate images.


----------

